# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Rio 2016 Olympic Games

## Perdita

Team GB will be giving it their all at the Rio 2016 Olympic Games and ITV is doing its best to keep that exercise afterglow long after the closing ceremony.

On Saturday, August 27, ITV and the National Lottery join forces to get us exercising in the UK's biggest ever sports day: I Am Team GB.

ITV will be switching off transmission on ALL its seven channels for one hour from 9.30am to encourage you to get out and about.

And as well as thousands of sports clubs and venues getting involved, you'll even be able to do some sporting activities on the cobbles of Coronation Street and hills of Emmerdale.

To find out about all the special events, visit the I Am Team GB website and stay up to date with the #iamteamgb.

Olympic, World and European long jump champion Greg Rutherford said: "You don't have to be an Olympian to be part of Team GB.

"National Lottery players make a huge difference through the support they give athletes and on the August bank holiday weekend, there is another amazing chance to be part of it.

"There are going to be thousands of fun, free events across the country so make sure you sign up, get involved and be part of Team GB!"

Digital Spy


_Well, I am probably out walking dogs or shopping anyway and I donÂ´t watch any tv that time of day _

----------

Tuareet (05-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

come on #teamireland

----------

Siobhan (08-08-2016)

----------


## pyrocanthus

I need to get fit and lose some weight, problem is where I live the local fitness club is way beyond  my budget , such a shame, I suppose I could start doing my fitness at home.

----------


## Perdita

> I need to get fit and lose some weight, problem is where I live the local fitness club is way beyond  my budget , such a shame, I suppose I could start doing my fitness at home.


You could buy a fitness DVD or have a look on youtube for some exercises, maybe a fun dance routine and use tins of food for weights  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

I was watching the swimming, those Americans are incredible

----------


## pyrocanthus

Thank you Perdita, sounds like a great idea.!!!

----------

Perdita (14-08-2016)

----------

